# Mountain for 20 minute Hill Repeats near Staten Island / Long Island



## SJS (Mar 13, 2006)

I am going to be in Staten Island / Long Island for the weekend. I need to get in some hill repeats on Saturday, 5 reps at 20 minutes each. I'm looking for a sustained climb of 4-5 miles at 6-8% grade. I am willing to drive as far as needed to find this. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? 

I saw some posts about Bear Mountain - is this climb long/steep enough for my repeats?

Also, I was thinking the road up Hunter Mountain might work, but would prefer something closer.

Please help.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Drive buddy drive.....*

You gotta get in the car and drive...
I think that the closest thing will be Bear Mt. 
If you start all the way at the Bottom at Rt 9W and go all the way to the top of Perkins Drive, it gives you just about 5 miles of climbing, it's not all that steep but it's all up, and
depending on how fit you are should take between 20-25 minutes.



SJS said:


> I am going to be in Staten Island / Long Island for the weekend. I need to get in some hill repeats on Saturday, 5 reps at 20 minutes each. I'm looking for a sustained climb of 4-5 miles at 6-8% grade. I am willing to drive as far as needed to find this.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> ...


----------



## SJS (Mar 13, 2006)

*How Steep?*



trener1 said:


> You gotta get in the car and drive...
> I think that the closest thing will be Bear Mt.
> If you start all the way at the Bottom at Rt 9W and go all the way to the top of Perkins Drive, it gives you just about 5 miles of climbing, it's not all that steep but it's all up, and
> depending on how fit you are should take between 20-25 minutes.


Thank you trener1. Just a question, about how steep do you think Bear Mountain is? 6%?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I would say the first part, from 9W to the start of Perkins is about 4.5% and once you make the turn onto Perkins about 6% or so. 

I would say park at the inn, then when you ride out of the parking lo, turn right, you will hit a traffic circle, go all the way down to the bottom, where you exit the park, you will be on Rt 9W, turn around and start climbing. after about 2.5 miles you will see a sign on your right for Perkins drive, head up until you hit the top.

Let me know how you like it.

If you need something steeper you can head up to New Paltz, but that will be an even Longer drive.






SJS said:


> Thank you trener1. Just a question, about how steep do you think Bear Mountain is? 6%?


----------

